# Passap e8000



## jiscott (Aug 7, 2014)

Any of you out there?

So far I've found three, but would like to find more, see what you have posted for the e8000 on this website.

Judy, in Kansas


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Are you looking to buy one?
There was one new on ebay for long time for lots of money.
I would love to know more about this machine too. The technology just fascinate me.
I read somwhere that they are used mostly for production knitting. Knit piece of fabric, cut and sew the garment.
I wonder how difficult it is to learn to operate it.
Maybe someone here will come up with more info.


----------



## jiscott (Aug 7, 2014)

I bought one of the expensive ones on eBay. Yes, I find it difficult to learn, because it is primarily a motor-driven machine, programmed by an early form of computer. I'm primarily interested in its color capabilities. It can do a reversible 4-color doubleknit Fairisle, for example. I do want to do custom-tailored garments, cut-and-sew, so that's what I was looking for.

I'm a minister and have to keep going back to it by bits and pieces because of lack of time. I AM making progress, though, so it's not impossible!

Let me know if you get one. I'll be happy to share what I know.

Judy, in Kansas


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

jiscott said:


> I bought one of the expensive ones on eBay. Yes, I find it difficult to learn, because it is primarily a motor-driven machine, programmed by an early form of computer. I'm primarily interested in its color capabilities. It can do a reversible 4-color doubleknit Fairisle, for example. I do want to do custom-tailored garments, cut-and-sew, so that's what I was looking for.
> 
> I'm a minister and have to keep going back to it by bits and pieces because of lack of time. I AM making progress, though, so it's not impossible!
> 
> ...


I was interested in Passap e6000 but after researching on line and here on KP, I found out it wouldn't be for me.
It takes thin yarn and I use mostly novelty, fluffy, slubby etc.
I got 3 knitting machines instead, all manual, different gauges.
I am getting bored with my KX 350 and will probably sell it.
I need to master my 4.5 mm one. It is the same gauge(I think) as the e 6000 so I'll se how I like the finished product.
Maybe in future if I have more time, I would consider some electronic machine but now I have enough.
Good luck with yours and have fun!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

peppered said:


> I was interested in Passap e6000 but after researching on line and here on KP, I found out it wouldn't be for me.
> It takes thin yarn and I use mostly novelty, fluffy, slubby etc.
> I got 3 knitting machines instead, all manual, different gauges.
> I am getting bored with my KX 350 and will probably sell it.
> ...


The Passap E6000 is a 5 mm gauge machine,so it will take slightly thicker yarn,and knit deeply textured fabrics. The Passap E8000 is 3.6 mm, or fine gauge, so takes thinner yarn than the standard gauge machines.

Maybe you should consider the SilverReed 860. It's an electronic midgauge machine, so will knit. thicker, fluffier yarns.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Maryknits513 said:


> The Passap E6000 is a 5 mm gauge machine,so it will take slightly thicker yarn,and knit deeply textured fabrics. The Passap E8000 is 3.6 mm, or fine gauge, so takes thinner yarn than the standard gauge machines.
> 
> Maybe you should consider the SilverReed 860. It's an electronic midgauge machine, so will knitt thicker, fluffier yarns.


Thanks for posting the correct gauge. I had no idea...


----------



## battyrubble (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Judy!
I'm looking into getting an 8000 and wanted your input since its big and expensive, etc. I also have DAK and some experience with a passap Pinky. I am a seamstress by trade but have been getting more into knitting as I'm retiring from sewing.
feel free to email me directly [email protected],
thank You!!
angela

I bought one of the expensive ones on eBay. Yes, I find it difficult to learn, because it is primarily a motor-driven machine, programmed by an early form of computer. I'm primarily interested in its color capabilities. It can do a reversible 4-color doubleknit Fairisle, for example. I do want to do custom-tailored garments, cut-and-sew, so that's what I was looking for.

I'm a minister and have to keep going back to it by bits and pieces because of lack of time. I AM making progress, though, so it's not impossible!

Let me know if you get one. I'll be happy to share what I know.

Judy, in Kansas[/quote]

H


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Been wondering about the E8000 for a long time. Just picked one up locally and an cleaning it up first. Everything seems to work. It's a big beast - sits at standing height and almost 7 feet wide.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

If anyone is interested, Pat Groves at Knit-A -Bit had the Passap E8000 intro tape converted to dvd and I believe she will be selling it.


----------

